# Samsung Level new series of premium headphones



## miziq

Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd today announced the Samsung Level, a new series of premium audio products:
  
 http://www.monoandstereo.com/2014/04/samsung-level-premium-headphones-and.html


----------



## PETEREK

Looks similar to the newer Denons.


----------



## Kaeru92

So samsung is joining the market of portable, high quality build headphones...
Interesting, but who's next? Apple ?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

peterek said:


> Looks similar to the newer Denons.


 
  
 Similar? They look EXACTLY like newer Denons. Wonder what's up, there.


----------



## PETEREK

I wonder what the prices will be. Hmm..


----------



## vantt1

miziq said:


> Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd today announced the Samsung Level, a new series of premium audio products:
> 
> http://www.monoandstereo.com/2014/04/samsung-level-premium-headphones-and.html


 
  
 Beats by Dre + SOUL by Ludacris (just the top cushion) = Samsung Level


----------



## SilverEars

I personally don't like the beats looking style(edit: I guess they don't look that close to beats).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I prefer they work on some high-end iems.


----------



## PETEREK

High end IEMs aren't a fashion trend at the moment, so that probably won't happen.


----------



## vantt1

peterek said:


> High end IEMs aren't a fashion trend at the moment, so that probably won't happen.


 
 Yeah, they're too small to make a big statement.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

silverears said:


> I personally don't like the beats looking style(edit: I guess they don't look that close to beats).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 There's kind of a wide spectrum between "looking like beats" and "high-end IEMs". I'm glad they're entering the fray of headphones and frankly they look a lot more like the new Denons than Beats.


----------



## abellavia

They did do a high-end IEM, a 3-way hybrid rolling out now. You can see it today on Amazon UK. http://www.amazon.co.uk/SAMSUNG-EO-IG900BWEGWW-Samsung-Galaxy-Headphone/dp/B00IN9I22S


----------



## Amorgan

I assume they were designed to work perfectly with Samsung mobiles and such. Any idea about the price?


----------



## Mad Max

Just a rebadged SOUL by Ludacris? How sad.


----------



## vantt1

mad max said:


> Just a rebadged SOUL by Ludacris? How sad.


 
 They look nothing like any SOUL I know.


----------



## Mad Max

It looks like a rebadged, alternate-color-scheme SOUL to me from the pictures you posted earlier.


----------



## vantt1

mad max said:


> It looks like a rebadged, alternate-color-scheme SOUL to me from the pictures you posted earlier.


 
 I still don't see the resemblance, other than being a canalphone.
  
 You have three to choose from; the K-POP, MINI or the SL99. The ones with ear hooks are completely out of the question.


----------



## Kaeru92

vantt1 said:


> I still don't see the resemblance, other than being a canalphone.
> 
> You have three to choose from; the K-POP, MINI or the SL99. The ones with ear hooks are completely out of the question.


 
 I assume he was talking about these :


----------



## vantt1

kaeru92 said:


> I assume he was talking about these :


 
 Ohh...should've said so! I though we were still talking about those IEMs on Amazon and my pics [of the IEMs] that I posted earlier
  
@Mad Max must've been referring to this:
  


vantt1 said:


> miziq said:
> 
> 
> > Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd today announced the Samsung Level, a new series of premium audio products:
> ...


 
  To that, I can agree to!


----------



## abellavia




----------



## abellavia

On Amazon UK they are £114.68 or less than $200.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

You guys are crazy. Those ear cups look EXACTLY like D7100s, right down to the giant pads.


----------



## vantt1

someguydude said:


> You guys are crazy. Those ear cups look EXACTLY like D7100s, right down to the giant pads.


 
 "Exactly" might be a bit of an exaggeration, but they certainly look similar.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

vantt1 said:


> "Exactly" might be a bit of an exaggeration, but they certainly look similar.


 
  
 Yeah, I was overstating it, but I think they look FAR more like the D7100s than any Beats or Soul. The headband is like the Soul, but that's it.
  
 Seriously, look at the first pic in this thread, then look at these:


----------



## Mad Max

Cross your fingers then that the Samsungs be using Fostex drivers as Denons tend to.


----------



## pachoo5

Yeah they don't look like Beats or Soul at all. It is weird to me that so many people in this thread think they do.


----------



## Redcarmoose

This is great news. Companies like Samsung can get personal with a consumer group and it will continue on with other products. 


How many 18 year olds are going to make these headphones an important big purchase, leading on to getting a Samsung fridge and TV later in life when they marry and move out of the house.



Samsung makes a broad range of products and seems to keep the quality levels perfect. I own a Samsung laptop, two big screen TVs and a Samsung fridge. I would buy any product Samsung makes. My wife uses two of their phones for her business and they perform. Samsung headphones will be fantastic someday.


----------



## vantt1

pachoo5 said:


> Yeah they don't look like Beats or Soul at all. It is weird to me that so many people in this thread think they do.


 
 Unlike personal preference, it can be agreed upon by many people that their design resembles, or if not a nod to, the Beats and Souls. It doesn't seem too far fetched to me, neither is it weird for me to think that the design is on the same page as other fashion headphones. Apple keeps suing Samsung for their phone's "resemblance" to iPhones and some other various patent infringements, which I would find more far fetched than this. 
  
 The Samsungs do employ the same tri-fold design as both the Beats and Souls, similar steel brackets at the hinge like the Beats and even the stitched headband cushion that the Souls have. 
  
 What do you think in terms of its resemblance with the new Denons then?


----------



## vantt1

someguydude said:


> Yeah, I was overstating it, but I think they look FAR more like the D7100s than any Beats or Soul. The headband is like the Soul, but that's it.
> 
> Seriously, look at the first pic in this thread, then look at these:


 
 Do the Denons have wooden earcups, or plastic that looks like wood?
  
 How about from this angle?


----------



## vantt1

Oh man, if Apple owns Beats, Beats is going to start suing Samsung for copying their design like Apple did with the iPhone. Given Apple's high competence when it comes to differentiating between devices, I wouldn't be surprised if Beats started doing the same. But then again, there was this one time when Samsung tried to defend their case against Apple regarding the Galaxy Tab's resemblance to the iPad, and Samsung's legal representative themselves failed to know the difference between the two, so it's quite even.


----------



## El_Doug

Design patents are notoriously hard to actually argue in court, hence why the Apple v Samsung cases took so long in every country, and ended up with various results in every country they sued each other in. 
  
 Honestly though, all a lawyer would need to do would be to bring in all of the photos we have in this thread to show that the design is different enough, and that the general plastic-y "trifold" design is ubiquitous across the entire headphone industry. 
  
 Quote:


vantt1 said:


> Oh man, if Apple owns Beats, Beats is going to start suing Samsung for copying their design like Apple did with the iPhone. Given Apple's high competence when it comes to differentiating between devices, I wouldn't be surprised if Beats started doing the same. But then again, there was this one time when Samsung tried to defend their case against Apple regarding the Galaxy Tab's resemblance to the iPad, and Samsung's legal representative themselves failed to know the difference between the two, so it's quite even.


----------



## vantt1

el_doug said:


> Design patents are notoriously hard to actually argue in court, hence why the Apple v Samsung cases took so long in every country, and ended up with various results in every country they sued each other in.
> 
> Honestly though, all a lawyer would need to do would be to bring in all of the photos we have in this thread to show that the design is different enough, and that the general plastic-y "trifold" design is ubiquitous across the entire headphone industry.


 
 That is true. But no matter how hard it may be, they still try to argue over it. It's not about the result of the lawsuit - it's about sending a message.
  
 A problem would arise if the lawyer couldn't tell the difference between their own side's product from the opponent's.


----------



## Mad Max

vantt1 said:


> ... it's about sending a message.
> ...


 
  
 "No competition allowed."


----------



## anetode

Oh Samsung, you so know what gadgets stylish young women want to wear.


----------



## vantt1

anetode said:


> Oh Samsung, you so know what gadgets stylish young women want to wear.


 
 Sony does as well!


----------



## delrosa81

From an aesthetics standpoint, the Samsung Level Headphones look pretty good but have to try it before we know whether the sound is good. I also noticed Samsung is becoming to be like Sony, making TVs, Mobile Phones, Laptops, Cameras, Home Theatre Systems, Headphones, etc. Very interested to see the future of Samsung.


----------



## nutsford

The Verge seem to mostly like them:- http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/16/5909323/samsung-brings-level-headphones-speaker-to-us


----------



## linglingjr

delrosa81 said:


> I also noticed Samsung is becoming to be like Sony, making TVs, Mobile Phones, Laptops, Cameras, Home Theatre Systems, Headphones, etc. Very interested to see the future of Samsung.


 
 half the laptops I've worked on, regardless of brand, have Samsung lcd panels etc. inside of them.  I believe the same goes with phones and TVs they manufacture a ton of parts that go into other brand's products.  
  
 Don't see the appeal of Samsung making an expensive fashion accessory the same way Beats do.  "Nice Samsung headphones bro, my mom's microwave is made by Samsung too."


----------



## vantt1

linglingjr said:


> half the laptops I've worked on, regardless of brand, have Samsung lcd panels etc. inside of them.  I believe the same goes with phones and TVs they manufacture a ton of parts that go into other brand's products.
> 
> Don't see the appeal of Samsung making an expensive fashion accessory the same way Beats do.  "Nice Samsung headphones bro, my mom's microwave is made by Samsung too."


 
 Yep, most of HP's laptops have Samsung panels in them, with LG coming in second. But in these cases, they are only the OEMs of the whole product.
  
 "Hey, I know Samsung, they make shipyard cranes, too!"
  

  
 But seriously, Samsung is divided into many smaller industries such as Samsung Electronics, Samsung semiconductor, Samsung Heavy Industry etc.
  
 That would still make the one that makes microwaves and headphones the same Samsung...


----------



## linglingjr

vantt1 said:


> Yep, most of HP's laptops have Samsung panels in them, with LG coming in second. But in these cases, they are only the OEMs of the whole product.
> 
> "Hey, I know Samsung, they make shipyard cranes, too!"
> 
> ...


 
 I think that makes them a lot less appealing to what I expect to be the majority of these HP's demographic, that is young people buying them because they're expensive and they look cool.  I know that works with Monster and beats but I'm not so sure about a huge company like Samsung being able to do this despite them already having such a great record in so many industries.


----------



## vantt1

linglingjr said:


> I think that makes them a lot less appealing to what I expect to be the majority of these HP's demographic, that is young people buying them because they're expensive and they look cool.  I know that works with Monster and beats but I'm not so sure about a huge company like Samsung being able to do this despite them already having such a great record in so many industries.


 
 Yep, I think the fashion headphone market is already over-saturated by other brands - we don't need another big brand company to start releasing a bunch of fashion headphones. What Samsung needs to do is bring out audiophile-esque audio hardware, similar to what they did with this vacuum tube dock:
  

  
 Sure, the tubes only play a part in the pre-amp, but it's something we don't see every day. Heck, I bought one just for the vacuum tubes!
  
 Samsung needs to bring out headphones that have a built-in headphone amplifier that doesn't require you to lug around a separate box plus your DAP.


----------



## ClieOS

Have the Level In for a couple of weeks now. For the price I'll say it is quite good actually, not just as a triple driver hybrid but also for overall SQ. I will say Samsung is well ahead of Beats, at least in the in-ear department.


----------



## earfonia

clieos said:


> Have the Level In for a couple of weeks now. For the price I'll say it is quite good actually, not just as a triple driver hybrid but also for overall SQ. I will say Samsung is well ahead of Beats, at least in the in-ear department.


 
  
 That's interesting!
 Are you going to post a review?


----------



## ClieOS

earfonia said:


> That's interesting!
> Are you going to post a review?


 
  
 Well, maybe a short one.


----------



## slick530

Tremendously ugly is all I can think of to use a word to describe them.


----------



## vantt1

slick530 said:


> Tremendously ugly is all I can think of to use a word to describe them.



 


That's two words.


----------



## BestEarCN

Tried the samsung level on-ear at bestbuy, first impression is pretty good


----------



## vantt1

bestearcn said:


> Tried the samsung level on-ear at bestbuy, first impression is pretty good


 
 Whew, you scared me there! I thought you said you tried the _in_-ear at Best Buy.


----------



## justgotlucky123

bestearcn said:


> Tried the samsung level on-ear at bestbuy, first impression is pretty good




The earpads on the level on ear are so so so so damn soft right?  and very very very comfortable. Sound quality wise... Its just okay for my taste. Its bassy


----------



## zectreau

Wow.


----------



## hession

Just tried these locally. Very Nice


----------



## abellavia

Anybody try the earphone yet?


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

Samsung is getting into the headphones business? How much are these? I hate their smartphones though. Ugly as can be.


----------



## justgotlucky123

Level on ear are $200 and the over ear are $300


----------



## justgotlucky123

You should Try the level on ear...
The earpads are very very very very soft! That's the only thing i like the headphones though lol


----------



## ohotonge

Level over measurements

It looks like akg k551 with less sibilance, which is good.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

ohotonge said:


> Level over measurements
> 
> It looks like akg k551 with less sibilance, which is good.


ughh pretty v-shaped. 2muchupperbass4mi. That could have been a very neutral headphone with the way the curve looks if they didn't boost upper bass and add a treble spike.


----------



## ohotonge

dischorddubstep said:


> ughh pretty v-shaped. 2muchupperbass4mi. That could have been a very neutral headphone with the way the curve looks if they didn't boost upper bass and add a treble spike.



slightly v-shaped, but still very well balanced in fr wise for closed one. The most of closed headphones have some problems with big dips and spikes, this one is one of the better one in fr. And the fr is not changed with nc on.
 of course, you have to listen to it with your own ears.


----------



## ohotonge

dischorddubstep said:


> ughh pretty v-shaped. 2muchupperbass4mi. That could have been a very neutral headphone with the way the curve looks if they didn't boost upper bass and add a treble spike.



I give you some perspective.
here are some closed hps.

Fostex th600


Sony mdr 1r mk2


Focal spirit one


Denon ah d600


Akg k545


Sennheiser momentum


----------



## Mad Max

Nice.   Hopefully it sounds good, too.


----------



## spitf1r3

I don't like the design. For me the design is the least important. AQ and comfort comes first.


----------



## DisCHORDDubstep

ohotonge said:


> I give you some perspective.
> here are some closed hps.
> 
> Fostex th600
> ...


well I liked the TH900 when I tried it lol. I like v-shaped responses more than I though I did after going to a meet. Didn't hear any of those other ones tho


----------



## quluman

Samsung  Hifi headphones... hmmm, feel a bit strange tbh


----------



## ohotonge

.


----------



## ohotonge

dischorddubstep said:


> well I liked the TH900 when I tried it lol. I like v-shaped responses more than I though I did after going to a meet. Didn't hear any of those other ones tho


 
 I'm with you.
 th900 is the best v-shaped sound headphones, and I think 900 is better headphones than Level over.
 But still I think level over is very good one for its use(portable blutooth NC headphones).


----------



## ohotonge

quluman said:


> Samsung  Hifi headphones... hmmm, feel a bit strange tb


 
 there's money, there's Samsung.


----------



## vantt1

ohotonge said:


> there's money, there's Samsung.


 
 And then there's Beats.


----------



## luberconn

quluman said:


> Samsung  Hifi headphones... hmmm, feel a bit strange tbh


 
  
 how is it any different from sony or philips or other electronics giants?


----------



## Zoide

Any more Level Over comparisons/reviews?
  
 Thanks


----------



## jopaa200

how is it any different from sony or philips or other electronics giants?  
  
 simple Samsung  has better brand name now, not sure if its better then beats though...


----------



## vantt1

jopaa200 said:


> how is it any different from sony or philips or other electronics giants?
> 
> simple Samsung  has better brand name now, not sure if its better then beats though...


 
 It's kind of a first for Samsung, whereas Sony and Philips have been doing for decades. Beats is also catching up in terms of brand reputation; they're doing much better after the breakup with Monster and the acquisition by Apple.


----------

